
The 67-year old Russian priest who is heading to the stratosphere - jkaljundi
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-49852050
======
nabla9
Life imitates art [https://weirdrussia.com/2017/10/25/orthodox-space-
program/](https://weirdrussia.com/2017/10/25/orthodox-space-program/)

